# Mkv hid flicker and now two different colors



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

One of my headlights flickered tonight and then when I checked them one was more blue and the other was more yellow. Is it the bulb that's going or a ballast or something?


----------



## stampsosu (Nov 8, 2009)

I think this is what you're looking for - cheers!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ickering-Relay-harnesses-General-HID-info-etc.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jhonyquest97 said:


> One of my headlights flickered tonight and then when I checked them one was more blue and the other was more yellow. Is it the bulb that's going or a ballast or something?


usually when the bulb is going bad, it bulb tends to turn more pink... but... the blue one could be going bad.

let me know if you want a second look.... i do live in vernon


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Right headlight went out tonight. I'll switch the other bulb over tomorrow to see. Thanks for the help guys. If its not the bulb I'll check the battery and connections.


----------

